# Does protein shake before bed cancel ZMA?



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

I just read that if I take my usual protein shake before I go to bed it will cancel any benefits from my ZMA! is this true? I nomally take 3 ZMA caps around two hours after my dinner ( ten o clock ) and I have my protein shake just before bed at 10-30 ish. Have I been wasting my time taking the ZMA???


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

I made the comment and yes, read the instructions on the zma bottle, it should state it clearly m8. In fact try nil by mouth for 90 minutes, zinc is very delicate


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Andrew Jacks said:


> I made the comment and yes, read the instructions on the zma bottle, it should state it clearly m8. In fact try nil by mouth for 90 minutes, zinc is very delicate


Yes mate I know when I first got them I remember something about not taking with calcium. I thought maybe would be ok half hour or so later!! So now I have to choose one or the other!!!


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

What i do is have my last meal and then two or so hours later have the ZMA. Then about 45 min-1 hour later immediately have shake before bed. If you do it like that it should allow enough time for the ZMA to absorb and it wont be wasted.


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Nickthegreek said:


> What i do is have my last meal and then two or so hours later have the ZMA. Then about 45 min-1 hour later immediately have shake before bed. If you do it like that it should allow enough time for the ZMA to absorb and it wont be wasted.


No, the ZMA takes hours to work not minutes


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nickthegreek said:


> What i do is have my last meal and then two or so hours later have the ZMA. Then about 45 min-1 hour later immediately have shake before bed. If you do it like that it should allow enough time for the ZMA to absorb and it wont be wasted.


My problem though nick is I work til six, train from around 6-30 til 7-30 and don't get home til getting on for 8 so the earliest I can take the ZMA is around ten!!


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Hampy71 said:


> Yes mate I know when I first got them I remember something about not taking with calcium. I thought maybe would be ok half hour or so later!! So now I have to choose one or the other!!!


Or use another testotone booster


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Tbh I can't even remember what the benefits of ZMA are!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

Its the calcium in the sahke thats the issue isnt it?

I dont bother with pre bed shake BS. If you want to eat before bed. Get some meat down you.

Theres no reason you cant have the ZMA earlier in the day ASAIK.


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Andrew Jacks said:


> Or use another testotone booster


Any recommendations? I think one of the reasons I opted for them was that I was told they help you sleep.


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Hampy71 said:


> My problem though nick is I work til six, train from around 6-30 til 7-30 and don't get home til getting on for 8 so the earliest I can take the ZMA is around ten!!


All you need to know is "the body prioritises calcium over zinc"


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

The shake I have before bed is a casein based protein so would it be ok for me to take that at 8 with my pwo meal and then take the ZMA at ten?


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Hampy71 said:


> The shake I have before bed is a casein based protein so would it be ok for me to take that at 8 with my pwo meal and then take the ZMA at ten?


IMHO no as casein may still be in the system, so the body will quickly move Zinc into the cells them move onto casein. Zinc is a heavy metal and holds priority

For ZMA to work you need it moving around the system for as long as possible, that's why they suggest last thing at night on an empty system


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Change of plan required then!!! 


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Andrew Jacks said:


> No, the ZMA takes hours to work not minutes


 If you have waited until 2 hours after your last meal to take the ZMA on an empty stomach then surely an hour is enough to absorb three little ZMA pills. From experience it seems to work for me as it helps me fall into a deep sleep, have very vivid dreams and I wake up the next morning with wood constantly.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

ZMA does help with sleep, but i dont think you need to take it before bed.

Take it earlier away from sources of calcium. Sorted.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Just had a thought maybe emptying the pills and knocking it back with water or taking straight ZMA powder rather than pills may help speed up the digestion.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Andrew Jacks said:


> All you need to know is "*the body prioritises calcium over zinc*"





Andrew Jacks said:


> IMHO no as casein may still be in the system, so the body will quickly move Zinc into the cells them move onto casein. *Zinc is a heavy metal and holds priority *


Not being a cnut but you just said total opposites there


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Hmm I realised after I commented and left it, fvck it, this was going around and around for a product which is well old, zinc is used first as it is a heavy metal

BTW ZMA absorption is 60-90 minutes after 60 minutes of running on empty


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ah right cool, i was just confused by it


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

Andrew Jacks said:


> Hmm I realised after I commented and left it, fvck it, this was going around and around for a product which is well old, *zinc is used first as it is a heavy metal*
> 
> BTW ZMA absorption is 60-90 minutes after 60 minutes of running on empty


Over calcium?

Best option IMO. drop the ZMA, buy some cheep zinc pills. Take twice as many and keep your shake in. Youll still get your zinc.,


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

mikex101 said:


> Over calcium?
> 
> Best option IMO. drop the ZMA, buy some cheep zinc pills. Take twice as many and keep your shake in. Youll still get your zinc.,


Ok thanks mike that sounds like maybe the best option


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

A zinc-amino acid chelate like Zinc aspartate found in ZMA should be broken down and absorbed by about the 30 mins mark on an empty stomach - the magnesium aspartate should be slower and take around 45 mins... so yeah, taking ZMA 60 mins before a protein drink should be fine.


----------



## Brotein (Mar 22, 2010)

Take your protein shake a couple of hours before bed, then take your zma 30 minutes before bed, rocket science 101.


----------

